# Ben Moore latex over oil



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

went to the loal BM store to ask about Cabinet Coat(from a different thread)...owner never heard of it but will look into it. While there we were talking VOC regs in other parts of the country. He tells me he's been selling a latex over oil ext. paint for 10 years. Possible? That breaks one of my laws of painting. Anyone with Benny Moore connections? pd


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

no idea, never heard of that. you can paint over oil if it has weathered alot, or you sand first. its all about having a tooth.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> no idea, never heard of that. you can paint over oil if it has weathered alot, or you sand first. its all about having a tooth.


and the correct resins in the overcoat.

100% acrylics have always bonded better that vinyl. BM was one of the last of the majors to produce 100% acrylic. I don't think I every used any of their latexes, just for that reason......well until last year when I painted my office with waterborne S.I. And it is bonding REAL good - but you're talking exterior.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

I went today to my local BM dealer and he was custom matching a color for me when i saw 5 gallons of this cabinet coat that you mention....I started to read label and it says it can go over poly, bare wood etc, so i was intrigued and asked how good is it and he told me to take a gallon and try it out!!(he just got it in the store and really doesnt have much feedback yet) I have a small cabinet job that was stained and poly-ed white so i'm thinking that this would be a good job to try it on...I"ll let you know how it works out next week!!!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

dincao said:


> I went today to my local BM dealer and he was custom matching a color for me when i saw 5 gallons of this cabinet coat that you mention....I started to read label and it says it can go over poly, bare wood etc, so i was intrigued and asked how good is it and he told me to take a gallon and try it out!!(he just got it in the store and really doesnt have much feedback yet) I have a small cabinet job that was stained and poly-ed white so i'm thinking that this would be a good job to try it on...I"ll let you know how it works out next week!!!


did you find anything out yet?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

another issue with painting over oil with latex, wb formulas is that oil is not too flexible or breathable. waterbase is. So when you put wb over oil and the topcoat flexes with temp variations it has been known to pull off the oil undercoating and cause failure.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Cabinet-Coat...*

They haven't heard of it!?!?

Good Lord...I've had CC here in our ACE store for YEEeeaars. It's made by Insl-X. Most ACE warehouses carry it.
It DOES look better over a primer though...I've done sample-boards.

YES...it DOES need a surface with tooth. ANY paint would...ideally.
TWO coats mandatory...1 DAY apart.

>>> Latex over Oil?!?!?!?...again...Good Lord...YES.
Sanding the Oil substrate first...definitely. Should be considered "Standard practice".

We actually sell more of the ACE version, "Cabinet, Door & Trim" paint.
* It's been out 2 years, and has MANY more tinting options.
* It's designed to be another ACE tint-base line, so 98% of colors can be tinted into this.
* CC has a tint-base, but it takes a while to get a known color; and CC can only be tinted to pastel tones.
* The ACE version can even be done in Burgundy if ya want!
* Also, ACE designed theirs to be 50-state VOC-Legal right away.
* The CC "White" is kind of Gray next to the ACE, which is a bright white.

Faron


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Try out Stix primer.Its almost impossible to get off your hands and its water-base.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Rick the painter said:


> Try out Stix primer.Its almost impossible to get off your hands and its water-base.


who makes it?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

xim bonding primer is good imo


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> who makes it?


Ya know im not even sure TJ,i will get back to ya on it.We put it over impervo with an aquaglo top coat with no complaints.The stuff grips like crazy.


----------

